# Εκδηλώσεις του ΣΜΕΔ για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης



## rogne (Sep 24, 2010)

*Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης (30 Σεπτεμβρίου)
*
*[Εκδήλωση του ΣΜΕΔ για τον Υποτιτλισμό]*

Εν όψει της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης (30/9), ο ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΜΕΛΗΤΩΝ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΤΩΝ σας καλεί σε μια εκδήλωση για τον υποτιτλισμό στην Ελλάδα σήμερα. Οι «αόρατοι» μεταφραστές του κινηματογράφου και της τηλεόρασης εμφανίζονται και μιλούν για τα μυστικά του επαγγέλματος, για τα προβλήματά τους, για τα «πάνω» και τα «κάτω» της δουλειάς τους.

Συζητούν οι υποτιτλίστριες: Μίτση Βρασιβανοπούλου, Ειρήνη Κοπέλου, Μαρία Πολυχρονοπούλου.
Τη συζήτηση θα συνοδεύσουν προβολές video και θα ακολουθήσει party με d.j. τον Γιώργο Τσελώνη.

*Τετάρτη 29 Σεπτεμβρίου, 19:00 | Floral / Books + Coffee | Θεμιστοκλέους 80, Πλατεία Εξαρχείων*

*[Εισήγηση μελών του ΣΜΕΔ στο Φεστιβάλ ΛΕΑ]
*
Στρογγυλό τραπέζι: _Οι αφανείς ήρωες_
Από τον ΣΜΕΔ
(Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών),

*Πέμπτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου, 16:30-17:20 | Αίθουσα "Κωστής Παλαμάς" | "Τεχνόπολις" Δήμου Αθηναίων, Πειραιώς 100, Γκάζι
*
Δείτε εδώ το πλήρες πρόγραμμα του Φεστιβάλ


----------



## rogne (Sep 25, 2010)

Να προσθέσω κι εδώ το promo video και την αφίσα της εκδήλωσης του ΣΜΕΔ για τον υποτιτλισμό:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 29, 2010)

Αν έχει κάποιος την καλοσύνη, ας προσθέσει στην αρχική ανάρτηση τα ονόματα των μεταφραστριών που θα μιλήσουν στο Φεστιβάλ ΛΕΑ (τα παρέλειψαν οι διοργανωτές του φεστιβάλ αν και τα είχαμε στείλει εγκαίρως):
Έφη Γιαννοπούλου, Κλεοπάτρα Ελαιοτριβιάρη, Τατιάνα Ραπακούλια.

Και ας προστεθεί στον τίτλο "Αφανείς ήρωες" μέσα σε παρένθεση (μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, διορθωτές), και ως υπότιτλος "Αναδρομή στη μετάφραση ισπανόφωνης λογοτεχνίας στα ελληνικά και σκέψεις πάνω στο ρόλο του μεταφραστή".

Όταν μας ζητήθηκε να στείλουμε το θέμα της παρουσίασής μας, τον Ιούνιο, είχαμε ελάχιστο περιθώριο για να σκεφτούμε ακριβώς το περιεχόμενο, και δώσαμε έναν τίτλο κάπως γενικό για να μπει κάτι στο πρόγραμμα (ο υπότιτλος μας προέκυψε μετά). Βλέπετε το διάστημα από την αποδοχή της πρόσκλησης για συμμετοχή μέχρι την προθεσμία για την εκτύπωση των προγραμμάτων ήταν μικρό.

Όπως καταλάβατε συμμετέχω κι εγώ στην παρουσίαση, και όπως διαμορφώνεται ελπίζω ότι τελικά θα έχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον. Πέρα από την ιστορική αναδρομή (πολύ σύντομη και όχι εξαντλητική, διότι τι να πρωτοπρολάβουμε) θα μιλήσουμε για τις μεταφραστικές επιλογές και τους παράγοντες που τις επηρεάζουν (εποχή, πολιτισμικό πλαίσιο), συγκρίνοντας διάφορες μεταφράσεις του ίδιου έργου (αποσπάσματα από Θερβάντες και Λόρκα, πολυμεταφρασμένοι), για τους μηχανισμούς επιλογής έργων προς μετάφραση από τους εκδότες (μεγάλες επιτυχίες, νομπελίστες, κλασσικοί, κενά στη βιβλιογραφία) και για τις δυσκολίες του επαγγέλματος του μεταφραστή (ε να πούμε και τα συντεχνιακά μας λίγο). 

Τρία σε ένα, όπως βλέπετε, λουστείτε και βγείτε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 29, 2010)

Επιπλέον, το πρόγραμμα του φεστιβάλ στις 7μιση έχει γευσιγνωσία, στις 9 παράσταση φλαμένκο, και μετά τις 10 το βράδυ θα έχει λάτιν πάρτυ! Αν δεν έρθετε στο στρογγυλό τραπέζι, ελάτε στο μακρόστενο, κι ελάτε να κουνηθούμε μετά να κάψουμε θερμίδες!


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2010)

Ιδού το πλήρες πρόγραμμα του Φεστιβάλ Ιβηροαμερικανικής Λογοτεχνίας (LEA):

Τετάρτη 29 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010

*12.00 - 13.00*
• *Συνέντευξη τύπου*
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Γιάννης Ρίτσος» - Αμφιθέατρο Ρ/Σ «Αθήνα 9,84» (Πειραιώς 100)
*17.30 - 19.30*
• *Εγκαίνια*
- Λόγοι των διοργανωτών και διπλωματικών αποστολών στην Αθήνα
- Τραγούδια από την Λατινική Αμερική, Ισπανία, Πορτογαλία και Ελλάδα με τον αργεντινό τραγουδιστή και κιθαρίστα Χέρμαν Μάυρ.
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Γιάννης Ρίτσος» - Αμφιθέατρο Ρ/Σ «Αθήνα 9,84»
*19.30 - 18.20*
• *Διάλεξη «Ελλάδα, Ουρουγουάη και οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες»*
- Η παρουσία τής κλασικής Ελλάδας στο έργο τού Χοσέ Ενρίκε Ροδό και του Γιώργου Σεφέρη, μια επανεύρεση με τους κλασικούς.
Παρουσιάζει ο κ. Jose Luis Pombo, πρέσβης τής Ουρουγουάης στην Ελλάδα.
Με τη συμμετοχή τού καθηγητή κ. Δημήτρη Δρόσου, Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, και της καθηγήτριας Δρος. Claudia Costanzo, Ανοικτό Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών.
*Σε συνεργασία με το Ίδρυμα Μαρία Τσάκος και την Πρεσβεία της Ουρουγουάης.*
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Γιάννης Ρίτσος» - Αμφιθέατρο Ρ/Σ «Αθήνα 9,84»
*20.30 - 22.00*
• *Βραδιά ποίησης.*
Mε ξεχωριστούς προσκεκλημένους:
Luis Eduardo Aute, ισπανός τραγουδοποιός και ποιητής, Jesus Aguado, ισπανός ποιητής, Blanca Andreu, ισπανίδα ποιήτρια, Θανάσης Χατζόπουλος, έλληνας ποιητής. Συντονιστής: ο ισπανός ποιητής Juan Vicente Piqueras.
*Σε συνεργασία με την Πρεσβεία τής Ισπανίας.*
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Γιάννης Ρίτσος» - Αμφιθέατρο Ρ/Σ Αθήνα 9,84
*22.00*
• *Πάρτυ του Enzzo de Cuba: Συναυλία τού συγκροτήματος Manolo Vega y Amigos*
Χώρος: Αίθριο του Αμφιθεάτρου «Οδός Ανάγνωσης»

Πέμπτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010

*14.00 - 15.00*
• *Προβολή τού ντοκυμαντέρ Octavio Paz της σειράς «A Fondo».
Σε συνεργασία με την Πρεσβεία τής Ισπανίας.*
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Γιάννης Ρίτσος» - Αμφιθέατρο Ρ/Σ «Αθήνα 9,84»
*14.00 - 15.00*
• *Προβολή τού ντοκυμαντέρ «Πορτραίτο του αντιποιητή» *του Victor Jimenez (για τον Nicanor Parra).*
Σε συνεργασία με την Πρεσβεία τής Χιλής *
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Γιάννης Ρίτσος» - Αμφιθέατρο Ρ/Σ «Αθήνα 9,84»
*15.30 - 16.00*
• *Προβολή τού ντοκυμαντέρ Blanco y Carmin *(Λευκό και κόκκινο).
*Σε συνεργασία με την Πρεσβεία τής Αργεντινής*
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Κωστής Παλαμάς»
*16.00 - 17.00*
• *Προβολή τού ντοκυμαντέρ Η τέχνη τής Αμαλίας. 
Σε συνεργασία με την Ομάδα Valentim de Carvalho*
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Γιάννης Ρίτσος» - Αμφιθέατρο Ρ/Σ «Αθήνα 9,84»
*16.30 - 17.20*
• *Στρογγυλό τραπέζι: «Οι αφανείς ήρωες (μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, διορθωτές)».*
"Αναδρομή στη μετάφραση ισπανόφωνης λογοτεχνίας στα ελληνικά και σκέψεις πάνω στο ρόλο του μεταφραστή»
Ομιλήτριες: Έφη Γιαννοπούλου, Κλεοπάτρα Ελαιοτριβιάρη, Τατιάνα Ραπακούλια
Από το ΣΜΕΔ (Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών - Επιμελητών – Διορθωτών),
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Κωστής Παλαμάς»
*17.10 - 18.00*
• *Ομιλία-απότιση φόρου τιμής στον ισπανό ποιητή Μiguel Hernandez με αφορμή την εκατονταετία από την γέννησή του*.
Από τον Eduardo Lucena, καθηγητής ισπανικής γλώσσας και λογοτεχνίας.
*Σε συνεργασία με το Abanico*
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Γιάννης Ρίτσος» - Αμφιθέατρο Ρ/Σ «Αθήνα 9,84»
*17.30 - 18.20*
• *Παρουσίαση του έργου του χιλιανού ποιητή Jorge Teillier.*
Από τον Federico Aguirre, Θεωρία της λογοτεχνίας.
*Σε συνεργασία με την Πρεσβεία της Χιλής*
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Κωστής Παλαμάς»
*18.10 **- 18.50*
• *Συζήτηση: Camoes, πορτογάλος ποιητής.*
Από τον Vitor Vicente.
*Σε συνεργασία με το Abanico και την Πρεσβεία της Πορτογαλίας*
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Γιάννης Ρίτσος» - Αμφιθέατρο Ρ/Σ «Αθήνα 9,84»
*18.50 - 19.50*
• *Συζήτηση: Συνάντηση με τους Pessoa Vinicius de Moraes.*
Με τους Μαρία Παπαδήμα, Κέλλυ Σαμιώτου και Antenor Bogea.
Συντονιστής: Vitor Vicente.
*Σε συνεργασία με το Abanico και τις Πρεσβείες Βραζιλίας και Πορτογαλίας*
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Γιάννης Ρίτσος» - Αμφιθέατρο Ρ/Σ «Αθήνα 9,84»
*19.00 - 19.40*
• *Ομιλία- «Ελλάδα και Χιλή, όπου οι μύθοι συναντήθηκαν».*
Από την Margarita Ovalle, διευθύντρια Ίδρυμα Museovivo.
*Σε συνεργασία με την Πρεσβεία της Χιλής*
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Κωστής Παλαμάς»
*19.40 - 20.00*
• *Γευσιγνωσία ισπανικών προϊόντων από το Εστιατόριο El Salero.*
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Κωστής Παλαμάς»
*20.00 - 21.00*
• *Ομιλία – συζήτηση με θέμα «Γυναίκα και λογοτεχνία»*
με την παναμέζα συγγραφέα Rosa Maria Britton
και την ελληνίδα συγγραφέα Πέρσα Κουμούτση.
Παρουσίαση του λογοτεχνικού έργου των δύο συγγραφέων.
Συντονίστρια: Elia Ramirez, δημοσιογράφος.
*Σε συνεργασία με την Πρεσβεία τού Παναμά.*
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Γιάννης Ρίτσος» - Αμφιθέατρο Ρ/Σ «Αθήνα 9,84»
*21.10 - 22.00*
• *Φλαμένκο με τη σχολή χορού Sentimientos*
Χώρος: Αίθουσα «Γιάννης Ρίτσος» - Αμφιθέατρο Ρ/Σ «Αθήνα 9,84»
*22.00*
• *Πάρτυ του latin club Fuego:
«Αφιέρωμα στους πρωτοπόρους της μουσικής λάτιν στην Ελλάδα».*
Χώρος: Αίθριο του Αμφιθεάτρου «Οδός τής Ανάγνωσης»​


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Sep 29, 2010)

Από σήμερα μιλάμε για ένα γεμάτο κι υπέροχο πενθήμερο εκδηλώσεων, το οποίο σκέφτομαι να τιμήσω δεόντως. Αρχή κάνω απόψε στα Εξάρχεια, στο Floral για τον υποτιτλισμό. Αν έρθετε και δείτε μία με μαύρο σκελετό γυαλιών μυωπίας και σκούρο ντύσιμο, ε, τι στο καλό, εγώ θα'μαι. Μιλήστε μου, εγώ ντρέπομαι XD (Κατερίνα με λένε)


----------



## rogne (Oct 5, 2010)

Μια σύντομη ενημέρωση από τις εκδηλώσεις του ΣΜΕΔ εδώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2010)

Αυτό που με ξάφνιασε ευχάριστα, ήταν το γεγονός ότι η παρουσίαση άρεσε σε ανθρώπους που δεν είχαν άμεση σχέση με την ισπανόφωνη λογοτεχνία και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ούτε καν με το χώρο της μετάφρασης ή της λογοτεχνίας, και παρόλα αυτά καταφέραμε να τους κρατήσουμε το ενδιαφέρον, καθώς και το γεγονός ότι η διοργανώτρια του φεστιβάλ, η Αδριάνα Μαρτίνες-Φαρσάρη, παρακολούθησε όλη την παρουσίαση και ενθουσιάστηκε, τα συγχαρητήριά της έμοιαζαν αληθινά και όχι τυπικά. Έμοιαζε έκπληκτη με το αποτέλεσμα.

Φαντάσου τι χάλι περίμενε η γυναίκα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2010)

Πολύ ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά για τους τυχερούς που ήρθαν. Για τους άτυχους που δεν μπορούσαν να γίνουν σαράντα κομμάτια; Ούτε ένα βιντεάκι; Ούτε ένα κείμενο;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2010)

Το κείμενο θα κυκλοφορήσει κάποια στιγμή από τον ΣΜΕΔ. 

Το βίντεο δεν είχε φορτισμένη τη μπαταρία και δεν βρήκαμε πρίζα στην αίθουσα. Μεταξύ μας αυτά...


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Oct 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πολύ ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά για τους τυχερούς που ήρθαν. Για τους άτυχους που δεν μπορούσαν να γίνουν σαράντα κομμάτια; Ούτε ένα βιντεάκι; Ούτε ένα κείμενο;



Για σας τίποτα, πήρατε απουσία, να μείνετε με την απορία


----------

